# Dream thread



## Owen (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody has made this thread before. 

Basically, you post interesting dreams. I remember my dreams almost every night, so I will probably have a lot to tell.


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 30, 2010)

I did this dream 2 times. It was the end of the world, we knew the exact time we were all going to die (comet/asteroid). I was so scared, nobody knew what to do before they died. I just went in my bed to wait for the end. When there was 5 seconds left, I had the biggest terror in my life, but at the very last second, I felt peace that I've never felt before too. Best waking up ever! I felt good the whole day


----------



## Feryll (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, 2 nights ago, I dreamed that a Rubik's Cube sponsor was coming around the area I was, and some people, along with me, came. It was sorta for a competition/prestige thing, and since there were too many of us, he had to have us do weird non-cubing tasks to qualify. I only remember one which was carrying a bunch of barbel poles down into a basement that looked like mine. I remember being the first overall in all those odd tasks, and then I woke up. All the competitors were around my age (13-14) and Justin Adsuara was in it too


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a dream, that one day all the stupid threads will be gone from this forum...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a dream that one day nubletz/newcomers wouldn't confuse Dene to be a girl.  It was quite a strange world in that dream. o.0

I also had a dream that Owen wouldn't make the threads he makes. This isn't terrible, but he's made some silly threads.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 30, 2010)

Owen said:


> I'm surprised nobody has made this thread before.


I'm not.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a dream that I logged on to this forum and all the noobs were banned.


----------



## Toad (Mar 30, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I had a dream that *I logged on* to this forum and *all the noobs were banned*.



Oxymoron much?

I joke


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 30, 2010)

My friend told me an interesting dream that her mom had. 

She dreamt that she woke up in the middle of the night to get a glass of water but when she went into the kitchen she saw a cougar on top of the oven. She screamed "AHHH, honey there's a cougar in the kitchen! Get it out of here!" Her husband replied "ughh, not now". She then woke up for real and threw a pillow into her husband's face because she was angry at him. He said "Oww, what did you do that for?" She replied "Hmphh, that's what you get for not getting the cougar off of the oven." He was confused.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

What's so wrong with this thread? I think it could be interesting. Sadly, I don't remember my dreams.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a dream... that MLK finished my line.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 30, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a dream that *I logged on* to this forum and *all the noobs were banned*.
> ...


This. Except I don't really joke.



Sa967St said:


> ~sarah's post~


HAHAHA
I wanna wake up one day and just use my dream as an excuse to get mad at them...



Also, I haven't remembered a dream since the 5'th grade (7 years) apart from one a few months ago.
Both of them I died in. It's sad.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Mar 30, 2010)

For some reason, I had zombie apocalypse dreams that just don't make sense and happen almost like a story. Of course this happened over a course of time and was never back to back. I just though I'd piece them together.


[First Dream]
The sky was red and the moon wasn't up, I was with some friends that took refuge with me in an abandoned office building. We were about 20 floors up but we had look out stations on the lower levels. We were loaded with ammunition and weaponry but lacked food and a shower. As you can imagine, we were covered in dirt escaping in a previous scene of us escaping. (I didn't actually dream the escape but I would assume that if I had, it would have included running like little girls and screaming to match as we escaped the clutches of the zombies)

We hear the radio go off, it was one of the guys from the 10th floor. He was frantically screaming. "ZOMBIES! past the fountain! NEAR THE GATES!" As I heard this, my friends in the same room were already armed. Two of them took the mounted guns on the 20th floor. Our snipers took aim from the 5th and the defensive line took guns and swords to the main entrance. I climbed to the roof to ready the helicopter (it was just there) for our escape if we couldn't hold the building. However, a pretty girl on a unicorn appeared hit me with her wand knocking me to the edge of the building. I was grabbing for my life as she flew away in our only getaway vehicle. A tear dropped from my eye as the sound of the helicopter blades faded away from the distance. 

I managed to pull myself back to safety to notice that the magical unicorn girl had left a spear imbued with magic. I quickly grabbed it and as I grasped tightly, the snipers on the 5th floor shot. The sound of guns echoed in the distance and I looked at what was happening at the gates. Zombies hundreds if not thousands were making their way towards the building. And they weren't just regular zombies that slowly walk like in the movies, no these were running like free-runners making it hard for us to aim. All the guns went off, and the front line defensive were already fighting. I started to panic, suddenly the magical spear glowed and took control of my body. It dragged me off the side of the building. I went into freefall and landed on the ground without any broken bones, the impact collapsed the ground and slowly walking out of the crater, I extended my arm, spear in hand. The guns stopped and the defensive line reloaded and wiped their blades. The fighting started again but with the power of the imbued spear we were able to defeat the zombies. As I looked at the spear, it glowed once more...and turned into chocolate. We ate it, however we felt no power from it.

We took repose back in the building. We ate our last rations and discussed what the next move was. One of the men, suggested that we took a bus and outfit it with the best equipment. He showed us the vehicle...it was a durable bus...but it was pink...I didn't mind, however my zombie apocalypse instincts told me to put an anti-zombie paint job and spikes as well as reinforcement. We knew that our route had to compose of gas stations, grocery stores, pharmacies, and movie stores. After the vehicle was complete, the remaining people left who didn't die of starvation or from the previous attack set off. 

[Second]
It had been several months traveling in a bus, we were stocked up on food and supplies, but the weather became extreme, the nights froze water and killed plants while the day would reach the heat that a desert would have. The bus was on a highway and as were reaching an exit a small hoard of zombies seem to be circling at a point. The driver slowed down and one of the people there got on the mounted gun top of the bus. She was about to pull the trigger when she screamed out "OMG it's Justin Timberlake!!!" JT was shooting zombies down with dual pistols and running towards our bus. The driver hesitantly opened the bus doors and let JT in. As soon the doors closed...the young woman on the mounted gun sprayed bullets and took down most of the zombies. I took the liberty to snipe down the rest.

JT told us about where all the zombies were coming from and that his girlfriend was there and he needed to rescue her. I told him that we needed time to think about it. He ate a pizza and fell asleep on the floor. He told us that the location was a volcano that appeared right before the zombies started to appear. He suspected that they that's where they come from and if we destroyed it the zombies would no longer be created and all that was left to destroy the remaining zombies.

After discussion, the final decision went to a very reasonable person who said to give JT a cigar and vest full of grenades and whatever he was able to carry. JT woke up and agreed to the plan. He grabbed 3 boxes of pizza and went into the volcano alone...an hour later a huge explosion went off at the location of the volcano. He succeeded. however, we knew the cost, JT sacrificed himself for the rest of us to finish the job. Out of nowhere a flashy hot pink sportscar drives along side our bus. It was JT and a blonde girl who was suppose to be his girlfriend. He screamed out his thanks and drove into a ditch and exploded. I said quietly, "Rest in peace JT" and the bus radio went off with Justin Timberlake's "Cry me a River"

[Last One]
The remaining zombies were being taken down as re-population occurred in colonies. My good friend became the leader of the small colonies that began to form, he appointed me as his right-hand man, but I declined. I started walking to a truck to get go back to the shelter as a zombie came out of nowhere. I pulled a shotgun out and aimed...however I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger...the zombie was Justin Timberlake...he started to sing and dance to Rock Your Body and I got annoyed by that song but then he got ran over by a train and I was happy. 

THE END


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 30, 2010)

This Man.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

Does anyone else think Waffle's dream would make an awesome broadway musical?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

Dene said:


> I have a dream, that one day all the stupid threads will be gone from this forum...



What exactly do you consider "not stupid"?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Very nice story Waffle.


----------



## Daniel Que (Mar 31, 2010)

I once had a dream that I just went to bed. I woke up feeling as if I got no sleep at all.


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 31, 2010)

@waffle:I used to have a lot of dreams like that after I played Left 4 Dead (worst week of sleep ever and while i was on christmas break.)In most of them i didn't see the zombies but knew they existed.But the scariest one had nothing to do with L4D ,when the zombies were demonic and that the world was being quicly consumed.......I tried shooting them with a BB gun(that describes the big part of the scary thing about it.)I just woke up scared at 6 a.m.(on weekend...I hate nightmares).
@cyrus: yeah


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I have a dream, that one day all the stupid threads will be gone from this forum...
> ...



I'll address this issue on a case by case basis. Have you any particular threads in mind you would like me to decide upon?


----------



## Faz (Mar 31, 2010)

So like:

I was in Melbourne central and there was pie dough. I had to roll it and squeeze it and then deliver it up the road repeatedly. Then I saw Bear Grylls and he offered to teach me how to climb. The end.


----------



## Owen (Apr 1, 2010)

Last night my dream was that I was in high school. Thats all I remember.

I also had one a while ago, which was a whole MeMySelfAndPi movie. It was so long, I don't even want to type the whole dream. 

I also had a dream were Stephen Pochmann recognized me. I already posted that in another thread though.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 1, 2010)

@Dene: Well, since you've deemed just about every thread in the off-topic section stupid, you must fail to understand what it's for.

I had a dream I won cubes. And then I did, about a week later! 

Seriously, true story.


----------



## Forte (Apr 1, 2010)

Owen said:


> I also had one a while ago, which was a whole MeMySelfAndPi movie. It was so long, I don't even want to type the whole dream.



Did he have his grandpa's ointment


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> I had to roll it and squeeze it.



That's what she said


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 1, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> So like:
> 
> I was in Melbourne central and there was pie dough. I had to roll it and squeeze it and then deliver it up the road repeatedly. Then I saw Bear Grylls and he offered to teach me how to climb. The end.



I ♥ Bear


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 1, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Both of them I *died* in. It's sad.


I thought you couldn't die in dreams?


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2010)

Innocence said:


> @Dene: Well, since you've deemed just about every thread in the off-topic section stupid, you must fail to understand what it's for.



Did I? Please provide evidence.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 1, 2010)

My most recent dream(last night) well, I was in some room sitting on a table with these guys I go to school with and they were teasing and harassing me for no reason. Very weird considering I barely talk to them and they are actually very nice gentlemen.

My freakiest dream had to be the time where I was being chased by some killer with a knife. I went into my parents old bedroom and hid under the bed blankets. The killer found me and stabbed me in my thigh. I immediately woke up and felt a stinging sensation right at the spot where the killer stabbed me. Freaky...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 6, 2010)

Well in real life, I work in the meat department at a food store.

I had to drive in to work to get something done in the back (not sure what). This was because I wouldn't have time to do this during my hours. As I was driving in, there were people in big wheels rolling down the street. I thought, "wtf." Then I passed a lady as I entered the parking lot and she told me that they were having a cube competition in there. I was like no way. So I ran inside and saw a couple people that I know, even though they can't solve the cube. Each checkout aisle was a judging station. One of the dudes was getting ready to solve a 5x5. Then in one of the aisles, Stefan Pochmann was a judge, but nobody was in his line. I wanted to compete so badly, but I said, "I forgot about it!"

Then I had another dream where I was on speedsolving.com searching for the Dream Thread to post this.


----------



## Owen (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a dream I won Thinkgeek's contest, and got a Newton. It has Flash, unlike the iPad.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 6, 2010)

I once had this crazy dream, that I was cubing in school, where cubes are banned. I was cubing under the desk, and the headmaster happen to see me at it. I thought I was a gonner when he approached me. He then stared at me for a second and yelled "No way!" and he dragged me all the way to his office and demanded me to teach him. He also insisted that I do a blindfold solve during assembly with a camera connected -to-a-projector sort of thing showing my progress. After my performance, my headmaster said "you're reward is to choose one teacher and I'll fire him/her." I chose my add maths teacher and she got the sack straight away. loldream.

Second dream is a little bit scary, and it goes like this:
My school has a place called the Scout's Den, which basically is a small "house" that is the Scout's hq. So, my friend was bloodthirsty, and he and I was chasing this girl and she was terrified and locked herself in the scout's den. my friend decided to lure the girl out and asked me to ambush her and we share the blood. I pitied the girl and decided to betray my friend. The girl was lured out and I kicked my friend in the den and slammed the door shut. He was pissed and transformed into this beast and started howling. Nobody dared to open the door until one day a teacher couldn't stand the racket and open the door. The beast ate her in one gulp and took her form and ate the headmaster as well. wtf.

strangely, my friend had made a "dream journal" just about 1 month ago, all about her crazy dreams. http://unordinary-dreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

Dene said:


> I have a dream, that one day all the stupid threads will be gone from this forum...



do you have to ruin every thread?




just really random, I had a dream, where I went outside of my house into the neighbors yard, and their dalmation attacked and killed me. Happened every night for 3 years. It scarred me for life. I am afraid of dogs because of that.


----------



## Owen (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a dream that I got banned. I had another dream where I tried the haiyan cube, and now I want one.


----------



## Edward (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a dream where I helped a homeless man get free Disney tickets, by telling everyone he was a good person . I still don't know if he got those tickets. I wanna find out ;_;.


----------



## aronpm (Apr 12, 2010)

Over the course of last week I had a series of three dreams about General Relativity. (Yes, I'm that much of a nerd.) They were pretty interesting actually, although now I can't remember them. 

The first dream took place at an extended version of my school and the last was inside Hogwarts.

Last year I had an epic dream about giant burrowing monsters attacking civilisation and space cowboys (all called Maurice) fighting the monsters at the airport.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 12, 2010)

Edward said:


> I had a dream where I helped a homeless man get free Disney tickets, by telling everyone he was a good person . I still don't know if he got those tickets. I wanna find out ;_;.




Don't worry, he got them.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 12, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Over the course of last week I had a series of three dreams about General Relativity. (Yes, I'm that much of a nerd.) They were pretty interesting actually, although now I can't remember them.
> 
> The first dream took place at an extended version of my school and the last was inside Hogwarts.
> 
> Last year I had an epic dream about giant burrowing monsters attacking civilisation and space cowboys (all called Maurice) fighting the monsters at the airport.



Lol, random much?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 12, 2010)

i had a dream i was riding home from kings island (an amusement park) on my motorcycle, then i got lost and ended up at this weird house, where i fell in love with this girl, her family tried to kill me, and ~phoenixdeath~ (he was actually a bird) helped me escape....


----------



## shelley (Apr 12, 2010)

Nearly three years after graduating I still have the occasional school related dream. The last one was about having to take a final (Caltech style - take home, open notes), except I couldn't find my binder with all my notes. Then when I found it, I couldn't find my copy of the exam. I was all "FFFUUUUUU-" and then I woke up and went "Wait... I'm not in school anymore."


----------



## Owen (Apr 17, 2010)

I had a dream that on the WCA website, there was a list of all the names of every cube ever used in a competion. There was a Ghost hand named "Butter cream". I have renamed my Ghost hand from "Ghost" to "Butter cream".


----------



## Novriil (Apr 17, 2010)

Pre-story: I have Osgood-Schlatter disease and my doctor told me not to run long distances. On thursday before training I went running and when I came back my doctor walked past me. I was coming from a circuit that is 4km and he looked me with this awkward face.

Dream: I saw that I was in his office and I needed to say why I went running. Finally I lied something together and she wrote me a paper (Don't know the word in english) that I can't do any sports until next year..


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2010)

I was in my college's computer lab and I was working on the computer. My cube was in my backpack and I never ever cube in public (in real life), so I took it out. People were amazed by what I was doing, so I just walked down the hall solving it. Not really many people saw me though. Some news guy outside was interviewing me about the cube. Then I found a square-1 on the sidewalk and lost my regular cube.


----------



## Edward (May 10, 2010)

I had a dream about all of my favorite cubers ona bus to the ocean

Waffle was there

and WEB

and anthony

an Chris (hardwick and Tran)

and faz was there

and all of the others

we had a grand time


----------



## Edward (Jul 14, 2010)

So like eyah, I had this dream that Me, Brendon (nguyen), Chris (Tran), and William (Baords) went to my house. Not for cubing. We just went there to eat. No special reason. First Brendon whiped out a rubiks magic and started flailing it around. I didn’t see what Will did but he was there. And Chris was examining his foot 

Eventually everything died down and everyone but me was sad and bored. SO my mom took us too this resturaunt mix of applebees and McDonalds. We ate, but then it was like wtf, cause I had to drive a taxi cab home. Somehow I ended up on a deserted arizona road with my cab broken down. I got out and I looked like Shana (no, I literally looked like Shana from Shakugan no Shana). The dream ended as I stared at the 1 car passing by with a serious expression on my face.

:3
This thread needs more activity. Eeesh good.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

For some reason, me and Tim went out to lunch, it was at some burger king in Kiowa. It was near a WCA competition. Tim extended his arms for a mile, shattered through the window into the competition and he did a official average of 5 it was sub9


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 14, 2010)

I turned Harry potter into a Rubik's cube then solved him...
Weird as dream... @[email protected]


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 14, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> I turned Harry potter into a Rubik's cube then solved him...
> Weird as dream... @[email protected]



HARRY POTTER 2X2 CUBE FTW


----------



## shelley (Jul 15, 2010)

Back when I was still learning 4BLD, I had a dream (it might have been after I fell asleep trying to memorize a cube one night) where I was in some kind of video game. I was in an underground cave/dungeon, and after finding my way through it there was an elevator I had to take down to the final chamber to fight the big scary boss monster. The elevator ride was 15 minutes long and pitch black, and I was supposed to memorize a 4x4 before I got into the elevator and solve it without looking during the elevator ride. At this point I hadn't had a 4BLD success yet, so I was a bit apprehensive about this, but I gave it my best shot. I never found out if the cube was solved or not, but I got a glimpse of the boss monster before I woke up.

A few days ago I revisited the dungeon setting again as part of a different dream. Apple Jacks cereal was involved.


----------



## RopedBBQ (Jul 15, 2010)

I had a dream last night.... I had a dream that John Locke (the old guy on Lost) told me something bad was going to happen, when I crashed my car... Then apparently as if by magic everyone was tiny and live in my room on carpet. Then godzilla/some weird abstract painting looking thing came out of nowhere. I then had to hide under a clothes rack (tiny sized) with a woman and her baby. Then her baby was taken and gozilla sat on the baby and killed it. Then, he went for me, but all of the sudden I had ninja reflexes and jedi jumping powers so I jumped on top of my bed. Out of nowhere he got rocks to throw at me, but I was such a ninja that I dodged them narrowly. Then he tried to sit on me but I dodged him. He got really mad and killed more people. Then I became big again, and fought him. 

Then I woke up :/


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2010)

I can't remember any dreams right now.

However, I wanted to state how I lucid dream. Every dream. I've done it since I can remember - since before I knew what it was even called.

I do a lot of flying in my dreams. I like to fly :3


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 16, 2010)

I once had a recurring dream (like 2 or 3 times) when I was a little kid that may be the most bizarre dream I've ever had. It was really long, and I don't remember all of it, but I remember that there were several gates with pictures of fruit on them. If you walked under a gate, your head turned into one of those fruits, a la Fruit Gushers commercials.

Yeah.

I've woken up crying from dreams multiple times throughout the course of my life also. Some were REALLY bad. I barely remember dreams like that...the only thing I remember of one of them is that someone close to me was dying. I don't remember who.


----------



## Samania (Jul 16, 2010)

<3 thread.

I had a dream that Erik Akkersdijk was colour neutral, and then I woke up, went on youtube and I THINK. I THINK hes Bi colour neutral.

I had another dream where these people took me and my family hostage, put me on a swing set and held a gun up to my head while I was on the swing. Then I woke up crying.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

This thread makes Statue sad.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a dream where Faz got a 8.52 AO5 at comp.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I can't remember any dreams right now.
> 
> However, I wanted to state how I lucid dream. Every dream. I've done it since I can remember - since before I knew what it was even called.
> 
> I do a lot of flying in my dreams. I like to fly :3



That sounds like so much fun.


----------



## Shortey (Jul 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I can't remember any dreams right now.
> 
> However, I wanted to state how I lucid dream. Every dream. I've done it since I can remember - since before I knew what it was even called.
> 
> I do a lot of flying in my dreams. I like to fly :3



Oh wow! :O I would love to learn this.
Tell us more.  Any tips?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've already asked a few times in other threads, iirc, but nonetheless:

From 5'th grade until ~3 months ago, I hadn't remembered a single dream.
I started taking melatonin at that point (for non dream-related reasons), and actually had a few dreams initially, one of them "half-lucid(?)."
I haven't remembered any since.

Basically, any tips on making myself dream *at all*?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jul 16, 2010)

Morten said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I can't remember any dreams right now.
> ...



I try to perform constant reality checks during the day. They often happen in dreams now, which tells me that I'm dreaming, so I'm conscious that I'm dreaming...while dreaming. So then I can basically do whatever I want during the dream (therefore, lucid dreaming)

I can't remember any particular dreams right now, but they often involve flying and near-death experiences (right before I'm about to die, I wake up) 

Actually, scratch that first part of that last statement, I remember a dream from a good while ago (it's been several years now). Well, part of it. This scary-looking guy was chasing me all over the world, and it was raining. We ended up at a closed pool and I jumped a fence. However, I didn't land, I stayed flying through the air. He was watching me from behind the fence. There was a big concrete wall, higher than I was flying in front of me. I hit off the concrete wall and right before I hit the ground (also concrete) I woke up.


----------



## Feryll (Jul 16, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I've already asked a few times in other threads, iirc, but nonetheless:
> 
> From 5'th grade until ~3 months ago, I hadn't remembered a single dream.
> I started taking melatonin at that point (for non dream-related reasons), and actually had a few dreams initially, one of them "half-lucid(?)."
> ...



Vivid dreams aren't good in any way for me, unless it is obviously a happy dream. I don't like being trapped for hours in an unreal world, especially if it is about me falling off 12 story buildings that had no railing (I'm sort of acrophobic). I have to really think before falling asleep to have a lucid dream, and those are usually fun, except where I want to get out of my dream, like bad, and I'm friggin' locked there for what feels like a whole day or adventure (I remember a really weird one from, like, 6 years ago, where I had to go through these doors that lead to other climates and stuff). If I had a choose between no dreaming at all, and continuing like normal, I'd take the former.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 16, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I've already asked a few times in other threads, iirc, but nonetheless:
> ...


fun fact: I enjoy(ed) nightmares when I have (had) them. Like, I'd wake up scared as a little baby, but after that, I could look back upon it and just smile.
I'm a strange bird.


----------



## Forte (Jul 16, 2010)

I dreamed about new Square-1 WRs by some guy in the US that nobody knew.
Average = 9.xx
Single = 3.xx

loooooooooooooool


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jul 16, 2010)

for 5 years, I dream about pokemon at least once a month. I haven't watched pokemon for 5 years. There is always a subliminal sounding message in my dreams.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 16, 2010)

Morten said:


> Oh wow! :O I would love to learn this.
> Tell us more.  Any tips?




I don't know, it's just something that happens to me. I don't try and force it or anything.

Sometimes I'll drift from being awake directly into a dream - often happens when I'm really tired. This feels like a different mental state to otherwise, it's kind of like "lol ok im asleep nao". When this happens I tend to wake myself up so I can "fall asleep properly" - I've never really let it carry on.

When I dream normally, it's not like I have total control or whatever. I like to 'go along with the dream' - it's like playing about in a hallucination. I know it's not real, but at the same time it feels /so real/. It's hard to describe, but it's like a different world with different properties. Somehow, I know that it isn't the real world and I can stop it all whenever I like - but I think I enjoy deluding myself into thinking it's real. Too much of a reality check starts to make the world seem very transparent and the place I reside in isn't nearly as enjoyable. The things you allow yourself to do when you lucid dream are much more fun when you think they won't end.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2010)

I actually had a cubing dream last night, and this has happened *very* rarely for me ever since I started. I dreamt that I was with a small group of cubers, none of whom I recognized as an actual cuber that I know, and someone had a 16x16x6 cube. We all passed it around trying it, and when it got to me it was slightly scrambled. I remember trying to fix it the few remaining unsolved pieces with commutators, because I wanted to do a pixelated word or design, but the layers were so small that it was hard to turn small groups of them. Then my alarm went off and I woke up.

Not very involved I know, but I'm surprised that I actually dreamt about cubing at all. As much as I enjoy cubing, I can count how cubing dreams I've had using only one hand.

Chris


----------



## Radcuber (Aug 27, 2010)

Once I had a dream where I just kept falling for hours and hours, then in the dream I saw the floor then just before I hit the floor I woke up. I hate those dreams so much when you're about to die ¬_¬


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago there was a cube in my dream, which is odd. It was a lucid dream so I was curious to see what it would be like to solve the cube and just analyze the pieces in my head. I turned it and it popped and that was the end of it and I walked off because the tide was coming in fast.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 28, 2010)

Today I dreamed that someone stole my F2 mad:) but he kept denying when I asked him if he had stolen it.
Then I woke up and was very eased when it was still there 

And a few days before that, I dreamed that I couldn't find the venue for German Nationals, searched for the whole day (saturday) but didn't find it . So I could just go on Sunday which I was mad about because I couldn't compete at 4x4 

And for some reason, if I dream I am at a competition, the comps always really suck  Then I wake up and am happy that it wasn't the real comp


----------



## Wickex (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a cube-related dream a few nights back. I dreamed I somehow won a 4x4 at some attraction park or something, but a while later I realised it was a 5x5. There was a complete story before and between that, but I don't remember it anymore.

I used to be interested in lucid dreaming and because of that, I always wrote down my dreams. Writing dreams you have down on paper greatly helps with dream recalling by the way! If you want to remember your dreams better, just grab a piece of paper right now and write down all the dreams you can remember. Also write down dreams you had when you wake up, and after a week or so you'll notice a big improvement in dream recalling! Back then I went from almost never remembering a dream to 4-6 dreams every day


----------



## gon (Aug 29, 2010)

I had this dream where Bart Simpson and I were trekking through the jungle, and all of a sudden a polar bear attacks us. Bart takes out a machete and chops his head off. and that's all I can remember,


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 29, 2010)

Every dream I have consists of this: 

Something bad happens to me/someone I know, I try to scream, but I make no sound.

Every.
F***ing.
Time.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

2 cubing dreams last night:

1. Sitting at a computer in school. Anthony was next to me. Asked him if he used all of his EG-2 algs in his solves. He said yea.

2. All of the Aussie cubers started talking about Zane C and how awesome he was. They were saying that he was such a good singer and other good things about him. There was a vid posted on him, in which he was singing. Looked like the inside of a club or something.

Very weird dreams ...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 27, 2010)

I dreamt once that I got 35.39 on 4x4


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 27, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> 2. All of the Aussie cubers started talking about Zane C and how awesome he was. They were saying that he was such a good singer and other good things about him. There was a vid posted on him, in which he was singing. Looked like the inside of a club or something.


 
Lmao. Btw, this is your subconscious thoughts, so maybe you want to see Zane singing inside a club...


----------



## Edward (Sep 27, 2010)

I had a very arousing lucid dream a few nights ago dealing with airplanes, basketball teams, and floating over fences.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 27, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Lmao. Btw, this is your subconscious thoughts, so maybe you want to see Zane singing inside a club...



Lol, I don't even know what Zane looks like or anything. I just see his name on the forums.
I would never go to a club btw, haha.


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha, I just looked at this and laughed.


----------



## theace (Sep 28, 2010)

One of my friends had this dream where I gave this girl I like a surprise wedding. I blindfolded her and told her i had a surprise and drove her to the place. She (My friend, the dreamer) had taken care of all the arrangements at the hall and all. She had convinced the girl's parents as well. So we reach the wedding spot and I un BLD her and we all yell "SURPRISE" like it's her birthday or something. Fun part is, everyone's in casuals! So i tell her that we're getting married and she's so shocked that she doesn't even realize when we take the marriage oaths (and the traditional Indian wedding 7-rounds-around-the-fire-thing). Seemed cool haha! Hope something like that actually happens it'll be a killer lol


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2010)

I always seem to have this dream where I'm going to a cube competition, but I forget my cubes. In my dream, it's the worst feeling ever. It's always way too late to go home. However, in the one last night, I also was a couple hours late and in the wrong city ...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 11, 2010)

I seem to have a lot of dreams about me hatching some kind of heist, and as we execute it, I get stopped by the police because I'm only 15 and don't have a license.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 5, 2010)

bump. I think my dream wins. I was at my school and there was a competition going on. For some reason, Bob made solving notebooks bld an event. Basically you close the notebook bld so the covers are right. Vishal attempted a 16 notebooker. Bob discovered he was cheating. He was looking under the blindfold. Banned for 3 years. No joke. I woke up and said "It was the fried rice," then went back to bed.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2010)

your dream has nothing on justin timberlake zombie apocalypse


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 5, 2010)

You know what I f****ing love!? When dreams either happen twice, or there is a continuation.

I've had about 3 different dreams, which I've either dreamed about one of them multiple times, or I dreamed a continuation of where I left off last time.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 5, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I always seem to have this dream where I'm going to a cube competition, but I forget my cubes. In my dream, it's the worst feeling ever. It's always way too late to go home. However, in the one last night, I also was a couple hours late and in the wrong city ...



I hate dreams like those. I had a dream a while back that there was a comp. at my school, and even non-cubers were gonna watch. After school, I went home and packed up/cubed/practiced. I got there around 30 min. before. It was in the lunchroom and fairly large. Then I remembered I forgot my 3x3 and camera cube. Apparently, my house was across the block. I ran in between the 2x2 and 3x3 events. But when I came back, it was already 1:30, and I missed all the main events. I was very angry.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a nightmare when I was about 6.
Here is how it went. In my old house, my current house at the time of the dream, there was this scientist in my frontyard, or atleast a guy that looked like a scientist.
There was a sink out of knowhere in the frontyard, that had plumbing and stuff, but you could see the plumbing (meaning there wasn't any cupboards or anything that hid the plumbing).
So anyhow, the scientist took off his glove and washed it down the drain. 
And yeah that was the nightmare. Idk why I found it scary, but I did.
6 years after, I had the exact same dream, but I didn't find it scary.
You guys might be in a "wtf...um...ok?" stage right now.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 5, 2010)

I used to have this dream (nightmare) that reoccurred (is that right??) a few times over a few years of where I was back in our very first house, and there was huge balls, Indiana Jones style that were all over the place, used to scare the **** out of me, and I had it like last year again, and it was really lolz.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 5, 2010)

Edward said:


> I had a dream about all of my favorite cubers ona bus to the ocean
> 
> Waffle was there
> 
> ...


 


Edward said:


> So like eyah, I had this dream that Me, Brendon (nguyen), Chris (Tran), and William (Boards) went to my house. Not for cubing. We just went there to eat. No special reason. First Brendon whiped out a rubiks magic and started flailing it around. I didn’t see what William did but he was there. And Chris was examining his foot
> 
> Eventually everything died down and everyone but me was sad and bored. SO my mom took us too this resturaunt mix of applebees and McDonalds. We ate, but then it was like wtf, cause I had to drive a taxi cab home. Somehow I ended up on a deserted arizona road with my cab broken down. I got out and I looked like Shana (no, I literally looked like Shana from Shakugan no Shana). The dream ended as I stared at the 1 car passing by with a serious expression on my face.
> 
> ...


 

What I did was eat KFC.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Nov 5, 2010)

I had a dream a night or two ago where I was sitting in the front row of my ethics class with a bottle of Jager and a shot glass, slamming 'em down.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 5, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> I always seem to have this dream where I'm going to a cube competition, but I forget my cubes. In my dream, it's the worst feeling ever. It's always way too late to go home. However, in the one last night, I also was a couple hours late and in the wrong city ...



Even though I don't have them that often, a lot of my dreams are like this. 

I want to post a dream that Brian (KBoyForeverB) told me he had, but idk if he'd let me.

Out of the dreams I'm willing to share, I had one where I was dressed in a big spherical chicken suit. There was massive fan blowing on me, and because of the chicken suit I flew up and backwards.


----------



## 4. (Nov 8, 2010)

I dreamed that I was falling and I woke up gasping... The bad part is that I was at the dentist. That dream cost me like 100$

I should submit this to FML or something lol


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone had a dream where they can't open their eyes?

I ****ing hate that dream!!
It's like, your eyes are really heavy, and you're trying to keep them open as you walk around, but it's a struggle, and you can't see anything clearly.


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't you hate waking up into a nightmare?


----------



## Owen (Nov 13, 2010)

I had this really crazy dream, where Faz broke the world record twice in one day, and then Rowe got a sub-7 the next day...


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> I had this really crazy dream, where Faz broke the world record twice in one day, and then Rowe got a sub-7 the next day...


What a coincedence I had the same dream.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 13, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Has anyone had a dream where they can't open their eyes?
> 
> I ****ing hate that dream!!
> It's like, your eyes are really heavy, and you're trying to keep them open as you walk around, but it's a struggle, and you can't see anything clearly.



Yeah, I hate that! Whats funny is when that happens to me there is ALWAYS a dim light somewhere. For the most part though I don't remember dreams at all.


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 14, 2010)

I had a dream where I saw this ladie with a cross on her cheek and then there was this guy that had a cross on his neck and then out of nowhere an eight foot zombie steped on the guy who ended up being 2 inches tall and then the zombie said in a deep voice ZOMBIE APOCOLIPSE! and there was a million zombies around the ladie and then I woke up.


----------



## rubiksczar (Nov 14, 2010)

last night I had a dream where I peed in public in every place you can think of, but I remember peeing in a hospital room the most =]
I woke up having to go to the bathroom really bad though.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 21, 2010)

There was this wierd new multi BLD unofficial event, where you had to memorise the scrambles for the cubes aswell. I could memorise up to 10 cubes and then for some reason I lost my ability and I couldn't memorise 1 scramble. I was sad.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2010)

1 week bump.

So last night, I had the most random dream ever. Stachu died from radiation poisoning.

Random much?


----------



## CuberJun (Dec 5, 2010)

Remembering dreams isn't good . You might confuse it with memories.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Dec 5, 2010)

This is what I hear from my brother. It's not a dream, but I was sleep-talking. Here's what I said and it woke him up.

Randomly, somewhere in the middle of the night I randomly say...
"YES IT WILL! YES IT WILL! JUST CREATE AN ITUNES FOLDER!"
Kind of strange, huh? Just came out of no where


----------



## Owen (Dec 5, 2010)

My brother started taking a shower in his sleep.


----------



## Wassaren (Dec 5, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> You know what I f****ing love!? When dreams either happen twice, or there is a continuation.
> 
> I've had about 3 different dreams, which I've either dreamed about one of them multiple times, or I dreamed a continuation of where I left off last time.


 
When I was younger I used to have lots of dreams that I dreamt exactly the same like 20 times.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Owen said:


> My brother started taking a shower in his sleep.



Was this a dream or did he actually do it?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember at least 5 of my dreams from last night, but one involves a cuber, so:

I was in some dark room, which was somehow attached near the meat department (where I work). I was sneaking around, because I was on break and nobody was working my department. I found this little set of drawers, which was all decorated with Pokemon. As I was looking for Pokemon things inside, I didn't find anything. However, I found a few things that I wanted. For some reason, there were a few keys and key rings, which I wanted. The room turned into a garage, and I was actually in Anthony Brooks' car. I was in the back seat and these drawers were under the passenger seat. My friend came walking in and was like, "ooh, I'm gonna go tell him." I responded, "Wait wait. If you see him, ask if I can have each of these for a quarter." 

Then I went on to the next dream.


----------



## OliveMaster (Jul 30, 2011)

For some reason, every time I'm in science class and its very hot, I start to visualize a cube and try to insert an f2l pair. It never fits  :confused:


----------



## Owen (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for bumping my thread again! And with off-topic content! Oh joy!

But really, thanks. Now I can keep on sharing the contents of my delusional mind.


----------



## ianography (Jul 30, 2011)

One time I dreamt I was in a makeshift prison with 5 of my friends but really it was just we did chores. It was strange


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't really remember any of my recent dreams...

However, I had a dream once, when I was way younger, probably around five years old or so, and it was quite interesting.

The dream had no definite beginning or anything like that which I can remember, but I simply dreamed about my house in Chile being on fire. It was a two story home, and we had three bathrooms (2.5 bathrooms maybe), and four bedrooms. There was no story to the dream, but I simply dreamed about me, being my five year old self, running around the house as it was burning. No one seemed to be home, for some reason, and I was fearfully exploring the insides of that burning furnace while choking on smoke, coughing and whatnot. Another interesting thing is that, although there was smoke, there was no visible fire, but I just KNEW my home was burning, being my astute five year old self.

Now, for some reason, I started searching for something. I don't remember (or maybe never knew) what I was seeking, but I knew I was pretty desperate about finding whatever it was I was looking for. In my hurry to find this unknown thing, I went around frantically opening and closing doors around the house. It was when I opened the bathroom (or half bathroom) door in front of my bedroom when I found the biggest surprise yet in this wacky dream. On the toilet seat, sitting (and taking a dump, I assume) and reading a newspaper as if nothing peculiar was occurring, was a live Velociraptor or some stupid thing like that. It gave me a terrifying glare over the edge of the newspaper, and I must have freaked out, being the little shrimp I was back then. I must have closed that door as if it was the last door on Earth. Frick.

Now, I don't remember if I was consumed by the fire, or if that dinosaur thing killed me, but my weird dream had an intermission or something, cuz it wasn't done yet.

The second part of the dream, I guess, had to do with my family and I being chased by a couple of Tyrannosaurus Rexes in this giant jungle of huge pine trees. I don't remember how we got there in the first place, but if you guys have EVER gone into a Chuck E. Cheese's or The Jungle or whatever other party place like that, then you must have been introduced at one point or another during your stay there to the "classic" Jurassic Park arcade game where you have to handle a red or blue gun (according to which player you are) which are attached to this huge interactive screen in front of you. The whole thing is pretty big, and it's constructed like the chassis of a Jeep, and you get to sit down and stuff. The whole entire game is about using those guns to aim and shoot the crap out of all those dinosaurs trying to eat you up, basically. THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT MY DREAM WAS LIKE. The whole entire perspective was the same, too, like as if you were looking behind as the Jeep went forward, trying to run away from the dinosaurs. However, my dream differed from the arcade game in a single aspect. I don't remember any of us in the Jeep ever getting even a glimpse of some type of weapon. So we did what most of you would do. RUN AWAY FOR DEAR LIFE. That gas pedal in the Jeep must have been bent from all the stepping action used on it during the remainder of the ride.

Luckily, a small cave came out of nowhere, and we drove straight in there. The T-Rexes couldn't fit their fat heads through the entrance of the cave since it was so small, so we were safe. Feeling secure about our survival, we must have chilled in there for the remainder of my dream, cuz that's all that all I remember after. It was a pretty anticlimactic end to a terribly horrifying dream. Remember, I was only five.

When I woke up, I must have hid in my bed for awhile, since I thought I was going to get eaten by some dinosaurs. After failing to hear any growls or roars for a while, I attempted poking my head out from under the bed covers to reassure myself there were no beasts of any kind around. I sighed a sigh of relief once I heard my parents' voices across the hall, since my room was very close to theirs, and proceeded to play and fool around for the rest of the day, which I did daily with a passion.

I don't remember all the details about this dream, but I've kept it alive in me since it's the wackiest dream I've ever had, and I've yet to replace it. It also makes me remember the times back then. Makes me feel sort of nostalgic and stuff. Looking back, I think I must have watched the Jurassic Park movie the night before or something 
I used to love dinosaurs as a little kid.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a dream that batman gave me a pair of wings and I had to save the city with them and after that he took me to mcdonalds. We got arrested and he flew away but i got killed. When i died i was falling through darkness and ten i fell in my bed and ten i woke up.


----------



## jrb (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a dream that the world was being taken over by aliens and they were destroying everything in it.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

Haha. Here's a good one. Hard to believe, but good. To make it more understandable, I'll say that I just finished watching Bravehart before going to bed. 

It was at the end of some season of American Idol (where they announce the winner is the point), and Ryan Seacrest says, "Mel Gibson, you have just won American Idol!". Sure enough Mel Gibson was right there, as William Wallace of course, and he started to tear up. After this I don't remember much.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 28, 2011)

This is the second time this has happened. 

It's the wee hours of the morning. I'm half awake and half sleeping. So it's kinda like lucid dreaming. This also happens just before a sleep to, but mainly in the morning.


I find myself memorizing imaginary cubes (BLD), without realizing it. I'll just be laying their with my eyes closed, thinking "(MB + RC), Maybe the RCxd explodes", etc...on an imaginary cube. I've have solved an entire cube BLD in my imagination before. Like, it even had parity, which is weird. Maybe I was remembering a solve from the day before? 

Whenever that happens, I tell myself not to do it, or I wake up. It's kinda scary. Maybe that's why I improved by 15 seconds over the last 2 days in BLD, because I was practicing in my sleep!


----------



## Hershey (Aug 28, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> This is the second time this has happened.
> 
> It's the wee hours of the morning. I'm half awake and half sleeping. So it's kinda like lucid dreaming. This also happens just before a sleep to, but mainly in the morning.
> 
> ...


 
Woah...


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 28, 2011)

I had a dream I was playing with an x-cube and i got a oll skip and i was so happy, then it turned into a 7x7.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 28, 2011)

I recently had a dream about breaking Kirjava out of prison. I use mass amounts of little kids to murder the guards.
Then I had to distract Emma stone by making her laugh. (I don't know why she was in prison, but hey it was a dream)

This lead to me going through history and looking at the best comedians ever, and the Best comedian was Bill Nye(the SCIENCE GUY) I watched a clip where he compared fizzyness of soda by making brownies (2 diferent kinds) me and him hung out for a while... 

I can always tell when I am dreaming and can engage in a lucid dream, however I find that they usually end up with me doing the same things over and over.. I enjoy my DAILY dreams (and when I was on polyphasic sleep I had 6 a day!). I just let my dreams roll on and go with the flow. the longer it goes, the funnier more absurd they become. (the dream above went to places that I cannot describe)


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 21, 2014)

Huge Bump - Here some of the cubing dreams I remember.
1. So I guess I was really bored in this dream and I decided to go and just randomly dig in a field. I dug like a foot down, and sure enough, there were puzzles buried there. 12 of them.
2. I while ago I lost my curvy copter, then I had a dream I found it, along with a bunch of other cubes I didn't remember owning until I found them.
3. Don't remember the other ones..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok, I guess this is a longish one:
I was not exactly in my dream though I saw characters in my dream and I was kind of helping them. There was a man named David and also a woman with blonde hair. Actually, the man was stuck in this castle and bad soldiers were looking for him. He had to escape somehow. First, he was hiding in some small room or something. I somehow caused one of the soldiers to tell his leader that the enemy was coming (to make them all look out the window instead of guarding the gate). So while everyone was looking out the window, David was able to get on a kind of chariot and race out the gate. The woman had some kind of relationship with the leader of the place but actually she like David and soon after David left the castle this woman also got on a type of chariot or carriage type thing and raced after David. That was when the soldiers (and now they were Roman soldiers) started to chase them. They got on their horses and went out the gate. Meanwhile, I followed David and the woman. One of the horses with David's chariot was sick or tired because it was being dragged along the ground on its side by the other horse. It made the chariot move slower (of course). But then the woman caught up to David and told him to jump onto her carriage. The carriage also had two horses but they were not sick or tired. David did indeed jump. But I thought it would be a shame to just leave the chariot in the middle of nowhere. I thought of a plan to trick the Roman soldiers so I kept the chariot with us anyway (somehow). They came to a fork in the road and I made David and the woman get off the carriage. Then I sent the chariot going one way and the carriage going the other way and made David and the woman get through the trees. I hoped this would trick the Roman soldiers. Anyway, I kept leading David and the woman who were now joined by two of their children. We saw a building and they went inside. There was a restaurant area and many people were eating at tables. David saw a room off to the side that looked like a bedroom. They wanted to find a new home so they wanted to stay there and make it their home but I said it was too easy for the Romans to find them because surely they would eventually find the building and look through all the rooms. So I scouted the building and I saw a place with many doors (maybe about 8 doors). I looked in each one. A couple of them were just rooms like the first one but one door also led into an entire house. Another led into a stairway (it was not like a part of the building we were in but almost like entering another world). I saw one door that led to the past and another that led into the future. I picked the one that I felt the Romans would think that David and his family were least likely to enter which looked like a broken down type of house where the walls had not even been paint finished. David thought it was not a good idea because he didn't want to live in a house that was not even finished. He said his daughter wanted a nice home. But I knew they could trust me because that was also the one that led to the future. (The present was sort of medieval age and the "future" one was like 1980s.) So they all went through that door. It led to many more places which was good and would make it harder for the Romans to find them. We actually went downstairs from this other run down apartment and out into the street of this other world. We somehow entered another door that led into a nice home. This was the house they were going to live in. But two bedrooms were already occupied. We didn't actually see the occupants but we knew they were children because of the toys and such. So the two children each picked a room (there were a few spare rooms) and we got everyone settled in. The end.


----------



## kcl (Feb 21, 2014)

Um wat..

How do you even remember that 

I don't remember the last time I had a dream..


----------



## ajayd (Feb 21, 2014)

Most of my dreams always end up with people dying, or me morphing into Goku, so I try and forget them.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Um wat..
> 
> How do you even remember that
> 
> I don't remember the last time I had a dream..



I guess my dreams mostly come out as stories. That actually wasn't a very long one. It just looks long because it takes more words to describe what's happening and explain what I'm actually seeing. Did you actually read the whole thing? Because I was expecting "TL;DR". I remember dreams fairly often actually.


----------



## kcl (Feb 22, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> I guess my dreams mostly come out as stories. That actually wasn't a very long one. It just looks long because it takes more words to describe what's happening and explain what I'm actually seeing. Did you actually read the whole thing? Because I was expecting "TL;DR". I remember dreams fairly often actually.



I skimmed it lol.


----------



## CubezUBR (Mar 8, 2014)

i had this nightmare a while ago, and lots of it have gone from my head, so i filled a bit in from my imagination. 

i was in school sometime during the second world war and it was pitch black outside, there were gas masks around everyone's necks and everyone was silent with fear. suddenly the sirens started screaming and other kids screamed and started crying, all the lights went out and it went silent.
the drill for bombings was to divide between the 2 small classrooms and huddle together around the outside desks of the classroom and hide, as a horrifying man in a black costume and a gas mask with red eyes walked around making sure no child was out of place. He was meant to be as scary as possible and carried round a gun to kill anybody who disobeyed orders. I shivered with horror and a tear rolled down my face.
suddenly a immense sound from the sky rang in my ears, the sound of many German bombers flying above us. The man with red eyes patrolled round the desks striking fear into all the students making sure they weren't going to turn on any lights, as it would have alerted the bombers. A few minuets past and i started to relax, when suddenly an ear-piercingly sharp whistle came from the sky, no more than half a mile away, i knew there would be fatalities. 
Then suddenly a massive bang erupted from the ground and a shock wave shook the desks, the crying became louder and a few screams came from the other classroom. 
Instantly they were ceased as the man with red eyes appeared, abruptly, there was gunfire from somewhere outside, a window smashed in the classroom i was in and some of us, including me, got up to run into the other classroom where the Warden was, as soon as we stood up, however ; the man with red eyes pointed his gun at us, i scampered back to under the desk and held my head in my hands, praying for it to be over.
i heard the heavy, low breathing from his gas mask and felt it against my face, the red eyes illuminated the area arround me and i realised he was staring at me. i looked up to be greeted with a gun aimed at my head, and the red eyes of the warden glaring at me.

i woke up

i had a lucid dream last night, i have been waiting ages for a lucid dream but i barely remember any of it. it was set in a milk factory and there were prison guards chasing me, i cant remember anything else


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

I barely ever remember my dreams, but sometimes, I see something in real life that seems inexplicably familiar. I think that often, I dream about things, then forget the dreams, then see things in real life that remind me of the dreams I can't remember.


----------



## ZhanChiboy (Mar 9, 2014)

I was at a scrapyard and there lay 7 prototype (failed) 4x4x4s. Some have pieces missing, and they lay among scrap metals.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 9, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I barely ever remember my dreams, but sometimes, I see something in real life that seems inexplicably familiar. I think that often, I dream about things, then forget the dreams, then see things in real life that remind me of the dreams I can't remember.



That's me especially on tests at school.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 9, 2014)

CubezUBR said:


> i had this nightmare a while ago, and lots of it have gone from my head, so i filled a bit in from my imagination.
> 
> i was in school sometime during the second world war and it was pitch black outside, there were gas masks around everyone's necks and everyone was silent with fear. suddenly the sirens started screaming and other kids screamed and started crying, all the lights went out and it went silent.
> the drill for bombings was to divide between the 2 small classrooms and huddle together around the outside desks of the classroom and hide, as a horrifying man in a black costume and a gas mask with red eyes walked around making sure no child was out of place. He was meant to be as scary as possible and carried round a gun to kill anybody who disobeyed orders. I shivered with horror and a tear rolled down my face.
> ...



Whoa, scary.

I had 5 nights of dreams last week. I think the most interesting one was when I looked outside and saw about 40 baby orcas beached on our front lawn. I was going to call someone to come and do something about it when I went out my front door and people were already there and loading them onto trucks. (That's the dream in brief.)


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 9, 2014)

I was at a talent show, and it was my turn. There was a cube on a table in the front of the stage, so I picked it up, gave my introduction, and solved it. Apparently, I got a sub-5 solve, needless to say. I was so overwhelmed (including the audience) that I got dizzy. The floor then started to transform into a podium, and a was on top. They then gave me a bag full of Pyraminxes for the 1st place prize. The End.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 6, 2014)

All I can remember from last night's dream was skyping with antoine and then I was walking around and I saw him and his bro on a horse in real life. So I hung up and surprised him and then we walked into the mall. it literally makes no sense, but hey, it's hilarious.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## rowan (Oct 4, 2014)

I've spent my entire life mostly having nightmares or dreams I really would have preferred not to remember (extremely disturbing themes), but I would say 99% of my dreams I don't remember at all. About a year ago I started to pick up bits and pieces of dreams that weren't awful nightmares or disturbing visions, but just every day occurrences slightly warped.

I had my first lucid dream last night! I'd detail it out here but it's fairly inappropriate, I mean, it _was_ my first lucid dream. It was set at a US National's competition, which was weird since I've never been to one. But the dream was quite fantastic. I didn't take the opportunity to do anything impossible in real life, like flying, but definitely things occurred that are unlikely to happen in real life. I woke up in the middle of it but was able to patch it back up and fall back into it.

Hopefully I can continue the lucid dreaming :3


----------



## Randomno (Oct 4, 2014)

rowan said:


> I've spent my entire life mostly having nightmares or dreams I really would have preferred not to remember (extremely disturbing themes), but I would say 99% of my dreams I don't remember at all. About a year ago I started to pick up bits and pieces of dreams that weren't awful nightmares or disturbing visions, but just every day occurrences slightly warped.
> 
> I had my first lucid dream last night! I'd detail it out here but it's fairly inappropriate, I mean, it _was_ my first lucid dream. It was set at a US National's competition, which was weird since I've never been to one. But the dream was quite fantastic. I didn't take the opportunity to do anything impossible in real life, like flying, but definitely things occurred that are unlikely to happen in real life. I woke up in the middle of it but was able to patch it back up and fall back into it.
> 
> Hopefully I can continue the lucid dreaming :3



Hmmm... inappropriate huh? 

I'm not really sure if I've evr had a lucid dream... I think I remember one where I knew in the dream that I was in a dream.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 5, 2014)

Randomno said:


> I'm not really sure if I've evr had a lucid dream... I think I remember one where I knew in the dream that I was in a dream.


As soon as I realize that it's a dream, I wake up. Although there was one time where I managed to realize, and not wake up for what felt like about 10 seconds, but time is hard to measure while dreaming.

Never have inappropriate dreams, either. Kind of boring.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

I do have inappropriate dreams...

I also have lucid dreams often enough, and when it's not completely lucid (like I can control everything in the dream) I usually still have fairly high control over many things.


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Oct 6, 2014)

I've never had a lucid dream either and really can't remember any of my dreams from the previous few days, I just remember parts of them right after I wake up. Apparently you can improve your dreaming or whatever buy just writing them down after you get up in the morning buy I've never really been interested in that.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 6, 2014)

I remember a lot of my dreams very often. And sometimes my dreams are very very long like a whole story with all these details that I can see and remember in my mind's eye. If I were telling someone I almost always shorten it for the sake of the hearer. Otherwise it would take a really long time to describe everything.

A few nights ago I dreamed that I was an archangel. But more like one in a fantasy movie where I had special powers and was in a war and I could fly really fast and become invisible and fight with a sword and all that stuff. I had to go in the enemy's stronghold and smuggle out a very important piece of technology. It had something to do with communication and it was about the size of a walnut. There were human agents in this building and they couldn't see me and I could even hide in the walls. Once I got hold of the technology, I was trying to get out of the building without anyone catching me. But they were chasing me not because they could see me but they could see the little metal object I was holding floating in the air. I slipped out the glass doors and all that... I guess my commanding officer, maybe a captain of archangels met me and told me to follow. We started flying back to wherever the angel headquarters were. It was nighttime. Suddenly, he told me to fly faster because we were being chased by the "overlords". But we couldn't outrun them. There were only two of us and apparently many of them. I knew they were hot on our tail even though I couldn't see them. We didn't have any choice but to destroy the technology I had in my hands. This way, even though we couldn't use it, at least they couldn't use it either. After I destroyed it, they stopped chasing us and we got back to our headquarters...

There was more to the dream about how I actually got the technology and more afterwards where I was in another building made of stone and hiding in the walls because it was actually a prison. I think I was trying to get someone out of jail without the jailer seeing. Aaaanyway... too long to describe that part...


----------



## Randomno (Oct 6, 2014)

I just wake up from dreams thinking...

Wait, why did x character respond to that with y?

And all other sorts of problems that made sense whilst in the dream.


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 6, 2014)

I often wake from dreams disappointed in some way or another, for some reason, even if it's a bad dream, I'm almost dissapointed that I'm back to reality. Kind of weird.

I once had what I thought was a lucid dream once, basically I was walking towards the couch that I had fell asleep on, and I realized it was a dream, and I could actually control my movements. I woke up very soon after.

does anyone know if theres a way to "will yourself" into dreaming? I never have dreams (or at least ones I remember), and I'll only have a dream I remember maybe 2-3 times a month, tops. I probably have about 5-8 "big dreams" a year, the others are just wisps. It sounds strange, but I like dreaming and I wish I could dream more often.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well last night I had a dream that I found out on the day of my audition that I had actually been practicing the wrong piece. Then I somehow realized I was dreaming, and the person judging my audition took me to the nether in Minecraft so that we could then go to the End...yeah IDEK...


----------



## rowan (Oct 7, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> does anyone know if theres a way to "will yourself" into dreaming?



The rest of what you said sounds extremely familiar to what I used to experience. Over the past year my dream recollection has improved, but I spent a lot of energy on all sorts of sleeping/dreaming techniques. Dream journals, listening to brain waves while I slept, checks during the day, and other things I can't remember at the moment. I probably spent about 18 months rigorously trying to enhance my dreams to no avail. I've heard others say various techniques work for them, but nothing seemed to work for me. Personally, I think I know what sparked my own ability to recall my dreams but it's still such a faint ability so I'm hesitant to draw any conclusions. I know some people have said that adopting an unusual sleep cycle (like uberman or everyman) or taking more frequent naps help with their dream recollection, but that's the best advice I can offer.

My lucid dream happened on a completely ordinary night and I didn't even do any "checks" in the dream. I simply realized I was dreaming because the premise of the dream seemed so bizarre to me that I figured I was in a dream and as the dream progressed my suspicions were confirmed. It was also the most vivid dream I've ever had.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 7, 2014)

We all dream. It's just a matter of remembering. Sometimes we don't remember at all. Other times we know we've dreamed but don't remember the content. Then sometimes we remember a lot. Usually when we remember what we dream it's because we woke up from the dream or shortly after. Also, you have to try to consciously remember what you dreamed shortly after you wake up otherwise you forget very soon after.

As for me, I think I remember my dreams fairly often compared to other people. I don't have any special technique at all. I just happens. I usually get woken up from sleep and I haven't quite slept enough so probably I just tend to get woken up during my REM cycles or whatever. And sometimes I am just sleep deprived which means I will probably dream more when I do sleep and the chance of being woken up during a dream increases.

Regarding the ability to will yourself into dreaming, I think I have only done that once in my life a very long time ago. I mean that I had a very nice dream one night and I got woken up before the conclusion of the dream. I was really disappointed because I wanted to know how it would end so the next night as I lay in bed falling to sleep I thought really hard about the dream I had the night previous and managed to will myself to dream part two. When I was a kid I used to fall asleep thinking about what I would like to dream that night. Usually it didn't happen though so this was an exception.

I could go on and on about dreams because I remember a lot... hundreds, I'm sure though I don't remember them as clearly now of course, but I remember the interesting bits. Breakfast was a good time to tell whoever was interested enough to listen.


----------



## gj matt (Oct 9, 2014)

I had a dream where I broke the 2x2 UWR... OH WAIT! THAT ACTUALLY HAPPENED!!
Scramble: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'
Reconstruction: (ben1996123 method)
2 pieces: Skip
super CLL: Skip


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 10, 2014)

Okay so I had this dream that was really freaky- yet really, really, really vague.

So do you ever have those dreams where you wake up and your perspective of someone is completely changed (or at least at the start of the day)? I had one of those a few mornings ago, and the weird thing is that I literally can't remember any of it, it's all just wisps. All I remember was the feeling it gave me, and it felt like betrayal and appallment. The fact that I can't put a finger on any of it is what's really strange to me.

on a related note, does anyone know if there's any scientific or neurological relationship between dreams and the (generally unseen) reality? Meaning I know that if I thought about dinosaurs a lot, I'm likely to have a dream about dinosaurs, but what if I have a dream about something that I can't decipher where it came from or what caused it? Basically what I'm asking is, will looking further into your dreams ever help you "figure yourself out?"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 13, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> So do you ever have those dreams where you wake up and your perspective of someone is completely changed (or at least at the start of the day)? I had one of those a few mornings ago, and the weird thing is that I literally can't remember any of it, it's all just wisps. All I remember was the feeling it gave me, and it felt like betrayal and appallment. The fact that I can't put a finger on any of it is what's really strange to me.


No, I don't get those kinds of dreams. But when we dream, we often organize or evaluate things we experience during our conscious hours. If you dream about a particular person and suddenly your perspective of them has changed or the like, it could be your brain figuring out that they are actually betraying you but you may not realize it. Kind of like how some people feel things instinctively so maybe the back of your mind is telling you you should be careful of trusting that person. Or it could be that you are generally afraid of being betrayed and it just pops into your dream. Or maybe recently you felt betrayed by someone.



goodatthis said:


> on a related note, does anyone know if there's any scientific or neurological relationship between dreams and the (generally unseen) reality? Meaning I know that if I thought about dinosaurs a lot, I'm likely to have a dream about dinosaurs, but what if I have a dream about something that I can't decipher where it came from or what caused it? Basically what I'm asking is, will looking further into your dreams ever help you "figure yourself out?"


Yes, I think dreams can sometimes help you figure yourself out. I also think it's best if you figure it out yourself instead of letting other people interpret for you because you probably know yourself best. For example, I have dreams with this recurrent theme. My husband has found another woman. There could be various outcomes like my husband decides in the end that I'm better than the other woman or he decides to leave me or we all decide to coexist peacefully (yeah, right). I know that this is not something he's doing in real life. It's just an insecurity I have because I don't know how I could bear it if it ever happened. It would probably ruin me. So it's my fear but not a real fear. Kind of like if you dream that someone you love a lot dies. It could be just a fear of how to live after they're gone, not because they're actually sick or anything.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 13, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> snip


This is fascinating... where did you learn all this from? Any recommendations for books that talk about this? I'd love to read up on it some more.

Often, I run into something in real life that I have a weird feeling I had a dream about despite not being able to remember the dream. Sometimes, my hands or feet feel oddly, unnaturally heavy, in a way that I can't describe, and that I know isn't a "real" feeling, and that I would never have noticed in real life if I hadn't had a dream where I felt it. But there are other things where it's completely random, and I can't trace it to anything in dreams or in real life, and I can't even put my finger on what feels familiar about what I'm feeling or seeing or thinking. I don't even have a legitimate reason to think it's a dream. Just a gut feeling.

And I also had the same recurring nightmare I've had probably close to 100 times over the past 8 years again a couple days ago. Woo. Fun. :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 13, 2014)

I guess the topic of dreams has always been interesting and fascinating to me. I've had conversations about dreams with many different people. I don't have a particular source for my information. I guess I've just gleaned from many different places on various aspects of dreaming, from books to snippets in articles to hearing other people's experiences and interpretations and things. And then I have a lot of personal experience because I tend to remember my dreams fairly often. Like, although right now I can't quite recall specifics anymore, I did remember at least one dream every night for the past 5 nights. I could probably relate to a lot of other people's dream experiences just because I remember so many experiences.

Are you saying that you during sleep you dream that your hands and feet feel oddly heavy? If so, that's probably because when we sleep our muscles are sometimes in a type of paralyzed state. I don't remember the scientific terms, but I did read about this somewhere before. From experience, my limbs sometimes feel very heavy in the morning when they haven't quite woken up yet. Once, I dreamed that I was being suffocated when I sort of came to the realization that I was actually sleeping in bed with my face in the pillow and I didn't have control of my muscles very well. I couldn't turn over or move myself for quite some time. It took a lot of mental power or something before I could actually do anything.

I don't subscribe to everything that I read, but sometimes I modify my theories based on new information.

I wonder what your nightmare is. 100 times is many.


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a recurring nightmare where I go to Nob Hill and buy some fried chicken, named Harold. Harold turns into Alvin the Chipmunk, and eventually turns into a massive zombie that throws lighthouses at me. 

And once it was a lucid dream, and I turned into Harold/Alvin/Zombie and I threw the lighthouses for once.


----------



## Torch (Jan 9, 2016)

I dreamed I was solving a 7x7, and centers were going really well; but then I realized I don't own a 7x7, and it was actually a 5x5.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 9, 2016)

My dreams were weird last night.

So my parents (who in this dream were a completely different set of people) kidnapped me and my random, non-real siblings (I actually have no idea how parents can kidnap their own children unless CPS gets involved, but I'm 21 and the premise of the dream seemed to be that the police were after these random parents for no reason). The parents took us to Portland, OR where we just went around the town trying not to get recognized.

Then I dreamed that I flew to 'Stralya and my (this time real) dad was trying to get me to boogie board over a body of water to get to the baggage claim, we were trying to transport a jigsaw puzzle but the waves took it out and so I briefly pondered the fact that I had littered. Then the headphone jack of my iPad got a lot of water in it and I started freaking out. This is when I woke up.


----------



## Dene (Jan 10, 2016)

Johnny said:


> My dreams were weird last night.
> 
> So my parents (who in this dream were a completely different set of people) kidnapped me and my random, non-real siblings (I actually have no idea how parents can kidnap their own children unless CPS gets involved, but I'm 21 and the premise of the dream seemed to be that the police were after these random parents for no reason). The parents took us to Portland, OR where we just went around the town trying not to get recognized.
> 
> Then I dreamed that I flew to 'Stralya and my (this time real) dad was trying to get me to boogie board over a body of water to get to the baggage claim, we were trying to transport a jigsaw puzzle but the waves took it out and so I briefly pondered the fact that I had littered. Then the headphone jack of my iPad got a lot of water in it and I started freaking out. This is when I woke up.



I think you mean straya.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 15, 2016)

A night or two ago I had this dream that I was at a competition. There were 2 rounds of 2x2, and in the first round I got a DNF average. Somehow, I advanced to the second round... Then, in the second round, they forgot my final solve (wtf!?) At the very end, the delegate was looking over times and he noticed my missing 5th time. I was given an extra attempt (lol) and this happened (with a 2x2 of course)


----------



## Torch (Sep 15, 2016)

I actually had this dream a few months ago, but I remembered it now:

I dreamed that someone told me a Florida competition had been announced, so I went to the WCA site and tried searching "florida", but every time it autocorrected to "tortilla".


----------

